# Fasnacht - Fastnacht -  Fasching - Karneval



## Schmizzkazz

Ich weiß, dass viele dieses Feiern von Fasnacht nicht mögen.
Aber keine Sorge - es geht mir nicht um das Feiern an sich, sondern um das Wort dafür.


Vereinfacht kann man wohl sagen:

Der Karneval gehört zu Köln.
Der Fasching gehört zu München.
Und die Fasnacht gehört in den Schwarzwald.

Kaum jemand wird vom Karneval im Schwarzwald reden
oder von der Fasnacht zu Köln - wobei es dort ja eine Weiberfasnacht gibt.

Und damit fängt die Verwirrung schon mal an.

Frage: Wie nennt man diese Erscheinung außerhalb dieser drei  Hochburgen?

Und wie nennt man sie in Gebieten, in denen es dieses Feiern gar nicht gibt?
Gibt es einen neutralen Oberbegriff für diese drei Begriffe?


Und - sagt und schreibt ihr eher Fasnacht oder Fastnacht?

So - das wären mal genug Fragen für den Anfang.

Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Frieder

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und - sagt und schreibt ihr eher Fasnacht oder Fastnacht?


Fas*t*nacht – immer. (Beim Sprechen verschwindet das *t* aber fast komplett)

In Köln gibt es außerdem den Begriff _Fasteleer_.

In Mainz heißt es _Fassenacht_.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> Fas*t*nacht – immer. (Beim Sprechen verschwindet das *t* aber fast komplett)



Und ich schreibe immer Fasnacht - ohne t.
Aus gutem Grunde 

Obwohl  der Name  ja oft von "Fasten" abgeleitet wird, vermute ich da einen anderen Ursprung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

In Westfalen sagt man ›Karneval‹.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> In Mainz heißt es _Fassenacht_.



Also auch ohne t.
Das kann kein Zufall sein.

Und in Südbaden heißt es Fasnet. 
Also auch nix mit "Fasten".


----------



## jedna

In mein holländisch-deutsch Wörterbuch übersetzt man das offiziell holländische 'carnaval' mit:
1. (der) Karneval, 2. (die) Fastnacht (also mit t). Weiter für Süddeutschland und Österreich: Fasching


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und wie nennt man sie in Gebieten, in denen es dieses Feiern gar nicht gibt? Gibt es einen neutralen Oberbegriff für diese drei Begriffe?


Für mich als Norddeutscher ist die Lage eigentlich völlig klar: *Karneval* ist der neutrale Begriff, der nicht nur für die deutschen Ausprägungen verwendet werden kann, sondern auch für brasilianischen oder venezianischen Karneval. Dieser Begriff ist meines Erachtens auch historisch gewachsen und fest als neutral und allgemein etabliert. 

Eine *Faschingsparty *ist für mich, rein regional norddeutsch gesehen, eine Party, auf der sich die Gäste Verkleiden, im allgemeinen weit überwiegend Kinderpartys. Fasching ist für mich kein Zeitabschnitt, sondern diese spezielle Art der kostümierten Feier.

Fasnacht/Fastnacht ist für mich ein rein dialektaler Begriff, den man hier zwar kennt, aber doch als eindeutig mundartlich wahrnimmt. So richtig einzuordnen weiß ich den immer gar nicht. Grob setze ich ihn mit Karneval gleich.

In niedersächsischen Dörfern wird vereinzelt noch *Faslam* gefeiert, im allgemeinen beschränkt auf Saufen und Verkleidung in Lumpen, überwiegend durch junge Leuten mit stark unterschichtigem Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Fasnacht/Fastnacht ist für mich ein rein dialektaler Begriff, den man hier zwar kennt, aber doch als eindeutig mundartlich wahrnimmt. So richtig einzuordnen weiß ich den immer gar nicht.



Einspruch, Euer Ehren.

Nur weil die Fasnacht oder Fastnacht im Süden angesiedelt ist, heißt es noch  nicht, dass das Wort Mundart ist.

Mundartlich wäre z. B. "Faaasenaaachd - so wie wir hier in Mittelbaden sagen.

Aber für manche Norddeutsche ist wohl alles, was in Süddeutschland gesagt wird, immer nur "Mundart".


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Aber für manche Norddeutsche ist wohl alles, was in Süddeutschland gesagt wird, immer nur "Mundart".


Nein, ich glaube, dieser Angriff geht dann doch zu weit. Im Süddeutschen mischen sich aber beträchtlich mehr mundartliche Begriffe unter die Alltagssprache. Norddeutsche fühlen sich doch auch nicht angegriffen, wenn bestimmte Wörter dem Plattdeutschen entstammen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> dieser Angriff geht dann doch zu weit.



Es war kein Angriff - und ich bin hier nicht auf Streit aus.

Anyway - weder "Fasnacht" noch "Fastnacht" sind Ausdrücke der Mundart.


----------



## Frieder

Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, an dem die Fastenzeit beginnt. 

Also: _Karneval _ist die gesamte Zeit, in der närrisches Treiben herrscht. Das kann von _Rosenmontag _bis _Aschermittwoch_ gehen, oder (je nach Region) von _Weiberfastnacht _bis _Aschermitwoch_, bzw. vom _Elften im Elften_ bis _Aschermittwoch_. Ob besagter Mittwoch noch dazu gehört ist dann auch wieder Ansichtssache.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Wie ich sehe, gibt es da ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu. Und das ist auch gut so!  Wie ich vemutete: Die Fasnacht ist ein weites Feld! 

Und auch für den Donnerstag vor dem Rosenmontag gibt es viele verschiedene Namen.

Kennt ihr einige davon? Nur mal so gefragt ......


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> Ob besagter Mittwoch noch dazu gehört ist dann auch wieder Ansichtssache.



Eigentlich endet am Dienstag Schlag Mitternacht die Fasnacht. So kenne ich es. 
So wie es im Lied heißt: "Am Aschermitwoch ist alles vorbei ......"


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, an dem die Fastenzeit beginnt.


Das klingt mir als "Außenstehender" ziemlich schlüssig!


----------



## JClaudeK

Es wundert mich, dass noch niemand den Duden zu Rate gezogen hat.


> *Fastnacht*,
> süddeutsch, westösterreichisch, schweizerisch *Fasnacht*, die
> _die letzten sechs Tage umfassender Zeitraum der Fastnachtszeit vor der mit dem Aschermittwoch beginnenden Fastenzeit_





Kajjo said:


> Fasnacht/Fastnacht ist für mich ein rein dialektaler Begriff, den man hier zwar kennt, aber doch als eindeutig mundartlich wahrnimmt. So richtig einzuordnen weiß ich den immer gar nicht. Grob setze ich ihn mit Karneval gleich.


Kein Wort von "dialektal/mundartlich" für Fas*t*nacht!


Schmizzkazz said:


> Anyway - weder "Fasnacht" noch "Fastnacht" sind Ausdrücke der Mundart.


"Fasnacht" offensichtlich doch.


Frieder said:


> während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, an dem die Fastenzeit beginnt.


Auch dem widerspricht der Duden.


> Volksetymologisch wird das Wort _Fastnacht_ oft an das althochdeutsche _fasta_ (Fastenzeit) und _naht_ (Nacht, Vorabend) angeschlossen und angegeben, der Name bezeichnet *ursprünglich *nur den Tag vor Beginn der Fastenzeit, ab dem 15. Jahrhundert auch die Woche davor.
> Karneval, Fastnacht und Fasching – Wikipedia


----------



## Schmizzkazz

JClaudeK said:


> Es wundert mich, dass noch niemand den Duden zu Rate gezogen hat.



Einerseits: Der Duden ist immer eine gute Idee! 

Andererseits: Der Duden ist auch nicht immer das Evangelium. 

Und - wenn der Duden immer alles zu 100 Prozent klären könnte - wozu dann ein Forum wie dieses hier?


----------



## berndf

Der _Karneval_ ist das _Wegnehmen des Fleisches_ (_carnem levare_), also der Beginn der Fastenzeit. Der _Fasching_ (_Fastschank_) ist das _muntere Treiben vor der Fastenzeit_ und die _Fastnacht_ ist dessen letzter Abend. Das sind die ursprünglichen Bedeutungen dieser drei Ausdrücke. Inzwischen haben sie im Deutschen als synonym zu gelten.


----------



## fdb

DWDS              –                Fastnacht:


„Fastnacht f. ‘letzter Tag der Faschingszeit, Tag vor Aschermittwoch, Vorabend der vierzigtägigen Fastenzeit vor Ostern’. mhd. vastnaht, mnd. vastnacht ‘Nacht, d. h. Vorabend vor den Fasten’ (vgl. auch mnd. vastāvent, mnl. vasten-, vastāvont); zu ahd. asächs. fasta, mhd. mnd. vaste ‘Enthaltung von Speise und Trank, das Fasten, Fastenzeit’ (s. ↗fasten); vgl. Meisen in: Rhein. Jb. f. Volkskunde 17/18 (1966/67) 7 ff. Bereits im 13. Jh., vereinfachter Aussprache folgend, mhd. vasnaht, nhd. (landschaftlich) Fas(e)nacht (s. dazu auch ↗Fasching, mhd. vaschanc). Abzuweisen ist die oft vertretene Ansicht, mhd. vasnaht als ursprünglich anzusehen und im Hinblick auf die Vorfrühlingszeit, in die Fastnacht fällt, von einem heute ausgestorbenen Verb mhd. vaselen, frühnhd. faseln ‘fruchten, gedeihen’ auszugehen, die t-Formen also als nachträgliche Angleichungen an fasten zu erklären.“

Also, Fasten + Nacht > Fastnacht ist keine „Volksetymologie“.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Der _Karneval_ ist das _Wegnehmen des Fleisches_ (_carnem levare_)



Ja, das ist die eine Herleitung des Wortes. Es gibt auch noch andere Erklärungen.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Ja, das ist die eine Herleitung des Wortes. Es gibt auch noch andere Erklärungen.


Ich wüsste nicht welche und vor allem nicht warum sie relevant sein sollten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> vor allem nicht warum sie relevant sein sollten.



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du nur DEINE MEINUNGEN für relevant hältst?
Warum sollten dann andere überhaupt etwas posten, wenn alles irrevelant ist, was ein Nicht-Mod sagt?

Ich wüsste durchaus auch andere Herleitungen.
Aber es scheint besser zu sein, einem hochwürdigen Mod nicht zu widersprechen.
Noch nicht mal, ihm eine ergänzende Info zu geben.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du nur DEINE MEINUNGEN für relevant hältst?
> Warum sollten dann andere überhaupt etwas posten, wenn alles irrevelant ist, was ein Nicht-Mod sagt?
> 
> Ich wüsste durchaus auch andere Herleitungen.
> Aber es scheint besser zu sein, einem hochwürdigen Mod nicht zu widersprechen.
> Noch nicht mal, ihm eine ergänzende Info zu geben.


Reg dich bitte wieder ab. Moderatoraktionen sind deutlich als solche gekennzeichnet und hier spreche ich als Forero. Du kannst mir genauso widersprechen wie ich Dir.

Geschichte und Bedeutung des Wortes Karneval sind recht eindeutig und ich habe auch gesagt, dass heute mit Fastnacht und Fasching synonym ist. Wenn du meinst, das Karneval auch noch weitere relevante Bedeutungen hat und du dafür gute Gründe hast,  lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren und warte auf deine Antwort. Im Moment weiß ich aber wirklich nicht, was das sein könnte.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Geschichte und Bedeutung des Wortes Karneval sind recht eindeutig


Kluge sagt dazu: „[...] dessen Herkunft nicht mir Sicherheit geklärt ist.”

Fest steht, dass es eine volksetymologische Umdeutung zu _carne vale_ (Fleisch ade) ist. Ob es aber von _carne levare_ oder von _carrus navalis_ („Schiffskarren”, wie er bei festlichen Umzügen zur Wiedereröffnung der Schifffahrt im Frühjahr begegnete [Duden Herkunftswörterbuch]) kommt, ist unsicher.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Im Moment weiß ich aber wirklich nicht, was das sein könnte.



Ich zitiere mal:



> Fastnachtszeit, –fest
> ♦
> die Herkunft ist unsicher, vielleicht aus
> lat.
> _carrus navalis_ „schiffartiger Wagen, Schiffskarren“ (
> lat.
> _carrus_ „Karren, Transportwagen“,
> lat.
> _navalis_ „in der Art eines Schiffes“, zu
> lat.
> _navis_ „Schiff“), der aus einem kleinen Schiff auf Rädern bestand, in dem bei den Dionysien in Athen der Priester des Dionysos durch die Straßen gezogen wurde (die Dionysien wurden als Bacchanal auch in Unteritalien und Rom gefeiert) und in dem sich auch noch viel später die Römerinnen beim Karneval ausfahren ließen




Quelle: Woher kommt Karneval | Workherkunft von Karneval | http://www.wissen.de/wortherkunft/karneval

Die Deutung "carrus navalis" muss nicht unbedingt richtig sein.
Aber sie hat auch etwas für sich.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Die Deutung "carrus navalis" muss nicht unbedingt richtig sein.
> Aber sie hat auch etwas für sich.


OK, das meintest du. Verstehe.

Ich habe gelernt, das dies ein ein Versuch war, im romantischen und nationalistischen Überschwang des 19. Jahrhunderts dem Karneval einen vorchristlichen Ursprung anzudichten. Ich wusste nicht, dass diese Theorie noch Vertreter hat. Aber, naja, wenn es so ist, vielleicht ist ja doch was dran.

@Frieder : In welcher Ausgabe des Kluge hast Du das gefunden?


----------



## fdb

Die spätlateinische Form carnelevare ist seit dem 10. Jahrhundert vielfach belegt. Eine Ableitung aus carne(m) und levare scheint daher unausweichlich. So, z.B. in von Wartburg‘s Franz. Etym. Wörterbuch, wie hier zusammengefasst: CARNAVAL : Etymologie de CARNAVAL
Oder dies: DWDS              –                Karneval


----------



## berndf

Ja, so hatte ich es auch in Erinnerung. Im Gegensatz dazu sei _carrus navalis_ im mittelalterlichen Latein zumindest in dem Kontext nicht belegt.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hier im Thread war nun schon  mehrfach die Rede davon, was Hochsprache und was Mundart ist.
Das ist ein weites Feld - und wäre mal einen eigenen Thread wert.

(Eine klare Definition, was nun Mundart und Hochsprache genau unterscheidet, ist wohl schwierig bis unmöglich.)


-------------------------

Ich möchte ein Beispiel  für Mundart anhand der Fasnacht bringen:


"Schmutziger Donnerstag" ist wohl eindeutig Hochsprache -  und nun gebe ich Beispiele für Mundart: 



> Mit dem *Schmotzigen Donnerstag* (auch _Schmotziger Dunschtich, Schmotziga Dorschdich, Schmotziger Dauschtich, Schmotziga Dauschteg, Dicker Donnerstag, Unsinniger Donnerstag, Gombiger Doschdig, Gumpiger Dunschtig, Glombiger Doschdig, Lumpiger Donnerstag_ oder einfach nur _Schmotziga,_ in Südbaden und der Schweiz _Schmutzige Donschtig, Schmutzige Dunschtig_ bzw. schriftdeutsch _Schmutziger Donnerstag,_ an einigen Badener und Schweizer Orten auch _Feischte Dunschtig_ bzw. _Feiße Donschtig_) beginnt in der schwäbisch-alemannischen Fastnacht die eigentliche Fastnachtszeit.
> 
> Er fällt auf den Donnerstag vor Aschermittwoch.



Mehr dazu: Schmotziger Donnerstag – Wikipedia


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

der Atlas Alltgssprache (www.atlas-alltagssprache.de) hat hierzu auch mal eine Umfrage gestartet! Ich bin durch dieses Forum auf die Webseite gestoßen und ich liebe schon jetzt das Projekt!


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Wenn es nicht zu sehr off topic ist, würde ich gerne mal daraus zitieren:



> Das betrifft lautliche Merkmale, besonders aber den Wortschatz. So sind im Hochdeutschen sowohl das eher im Nord(ost)en gebrauchte _Sonnabend_ wie auch das eher in der Mitte und im Süden bevorzugte _Samstag_ zugelassen



atlas-alltagssprache

Nun ist es so: Ein Süddeuscher würde wohl kaum "Sonnabend" für Mundart halten.
Ich frage mich aber, ob wohl manche Norddeutsche das Wort "Samstag" für Mundart halten?

Wobei ich wieder den Bogen zu Fastnacht und Fasnacht schlage.

"Fastnacht" und "Fasnacht" sind NICHT Mundart.

Mich deucht, dass manche Nordeutsche einfach alles, was ihnen im  Süden   nicht so geläufig ist, gleich als "Mundart" abtun.

Getreu dem Satz von jenem Bauern, der  nicht frisst, was er nicht kennt.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> @Frieder : In welcher Ausgabe des Kluge hast Du das gefunden?


24. Auflage 2002


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> 24. Auflage 2002


Danke.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Was war zuerst da - Fasnacht oder Karneval?

Eben bin ich dabei auf einen interessanten Artikel gestoßen:



> Die Annahme, Fasnacht sei älter als Karneval, resultiert vor allem aus einem Buch von Hermann Eris Busse, der zu Beginn der NS-Zeit ein Buch mit dem Titel „unsere alemanische Fasnacht“ herausgab. Dabei setzte er, ganz im Geist der Zeit den Begriff „außer-christlich“ oder „heidnisch“ mit „vor-christlich“ gleich. Seit dieser Zeit bilden sich die Narrenzünfte der schwäbisch-alemannischen Fasnacht ein, dass ihr Brauchtum germanischen oder noch älteren Ursprungs sei.
> 
> Tatsächlich ist es aber eher so, dass es sich bei beiden Begriffen um den selben Vorgang handelt. Begrifflich gesehen, ist Karneval jünger. Als Ereignis gesehen eben so alt.
> 
> 
> Die Exzesse, die Tollerei, das Rügerecht usw., alles ist bei beiden vorhanden. Allerdings veränderte sich, bedingt durch die regierenden Herrscher, zunächst im Norden die Bezeichnung auf das eigentliche Fest. Aus Fasnacht wurde Carneval. Im Süden hielt sich der Begriff Fasnacht, weniger jedoch, weil hier altes Brauchtum gepflegt wurde, sondern mehr deshalb, weil die Reformation und ähnliche Bewegungen konsequent gegen alles waren, was „aus Rom“ kam.
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich gingen jedoch die „herkömmlichen“ Traditionen der fasnacht mehr und mehr zurück und die Bürger feierten zunehmend den Karneval, wobei sie den höfischen Karnevals- und Masken-Feste imitierten.
> 
> Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts wurde so selbst in Rottweil Karneval gefeiert mit dem Helden Karneval (heute Prinz), mit Prunkwagen und allem, was auch noch heute den rheinischen Karneval ausmacht. Erst um die Jahrhundertwende, so gegen 1910, wurden erste zaghafte Versuche gemacht, auszusterben drohende Bräuche zu konservieren und zu erhalten.



Mehr dazu: Fasnacht / Karneval

Karneval in Rottweil? 
Das wäre heute undenkbar! 
Ebenso undenkbar wie Karneval beim Morgestraich zu Basel!


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, an dem die Fastenzeit beginnt.
> ...



Das glaube ich nicht, oder es ist eine sehr spezielle Regel.
Fastenzeit – Wikipedia
Hiernach beginnt die Fastenzeit am Aschermittwoch. (Zumindest im katholichen Bereich).

Allerdings wird manchmal "Nacht" auch mit dem folgenden Tag gleichgesetzt. (Dann wäre Fastnacht eventuell Dienstag Nacht). Wie verhält es sich damit?

Und im weiteren SInne ist Fastnacht ja auf mehrere Tage erweitert.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Allerdings wird manchmal "Nacht" auch mit dem folgenden Tag gleichgesetzt. (Dann wäre Fastnacht eventuell Dienstag Nacht). Wie verhält es sich damit?
> 
> Und im weiteren Sinne ist Fastnacht ja auf mehrere Tage erweitert.




Es gibt das Wort "Abend" im Sinne von "Vorabend".
Heiligabend ist der Tag vor Weihnachten.
"Halloween"   - was dem wörtlichen Sinne nach das Gleiche bedeutet  - ist  der Tag vor Allerheiligen

Dann sollte jener Dienstag aber "Fasten-Abend" - oder so - heißen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Wie kommt es aber dann zu "Dienstag" statt Mittwoch? Ist es in verschiedenen Religionen verschieden? Oder einfach eine Verwechslung, die zum Brauch wurde?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt. Wie kommt es aber dann zu "Dienstag" statt Mittwoch? Ist es in verschiedenen Religionen verschieden? Oder einfach eine Verwechslung, die zum Brauch wurde?


Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Der erste Tag der Fastenzeit ist der Mittwoch. Der _Vorabend_ ist dann der Dienstag. Viel klarer geht es doch nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd, ich sehe es so wie Du, aber es scheint Abweichungen zu geben, die wollte ich klären:



Schmizzkazz said:


> Eigentlich *endet am Dienstag Schlag Mitternacht die Fasnacht*. So kenne ich es.
> So wie es im Lied heißt: "Am Aschermitwoch ist alles vorbei ......"


(Hervorhebung von mir.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> aber es scheint Abweichungen zu geben


Wo genau siehst du da die Abweichung? Heiligabend ist doch auch der Abend vor dem 1. Weihnachtstag und endet Schlag Mitternacht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Bernd, ich sehe es so wie Du, aber es scheint Abweichungen zu geben, die wollte ich klären:
> 
> 
> (Hervorhebung von mir.)


Ja, passt doch. Der Vorabend des Mittwoch endet in der Sekunde in der der Mittwoch, und damit die Fastenzeit, anfängt und das ist "Schlag Mitternacht".


----------



## Hutschi

Dann bedeutet es also doch Fastnacht=Dienstag=Vorabend, wie ich vermutete, nicht wie #35 Schmizzkazz



> Dann sollte jener Dienstag aber "Fasten-Abend" - oder so - heißen.



Für mich war klar, Fastnacht=Vorabend des Fastenbeginns. Schmizzkazz hat es bestritten.
Da aber alle anderen, die sich beteiligt haben, dasselbe sagen - "Vorabend" -, gibt es keinen Widerspruch von mir.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich denke, der mögliche Widerspruch liegt einfach darin, dass man unter Fastnacht im _engeren Sinne_ als die Nacht vor Aschermittwoch versteht, im _weiteren Sinne_ aber in manchen Regionen synonym zu Karneval gebräuchlich ist. Solche Mehrfachbedeutungen von Wörtern sind ja nun nicht unüblich.

Ich denke schon, dass in manchen Regionen Fastnacht einfach als Synonym für Karneval oder Fasching steht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja. Vielleicht ist es dadurch entstanden.
Ich kenne natürlich auch Fastnacht im weiteren Sinne. 
Im engeren Sinne ist es Dienstag. Also der Vorabend des Fastenbeginns. 

In Dresden sagt man meist "Fasching".
Aber es gibt auch "Karnevalsvereine", die den Fasching organisieren.

Dresdner Carneval Club - Karneval in Dresden das ganze Jahr  :: Unterhaltung, Infos, Veranstaltungen, Musik und Video Downloads, wir machen Ihre Feier zum Erlebniss 

Hier sind also beide Begriffe vorhanden.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und ich schreibe immer Fasnacht - ohne t.
> Aus gutem Grunde
> 
> Obwohl  der Name  ja oft von "Fasten" abgeleitet wird, vermute ich da einen anderen Ursprung.


Woher diese Vermutung stammt, haben wir ja inzwischen geklärt. Entsprechend begann in moderner Standardsprache die Schreibung ohne _t_ sich auch zu Beginn der Nazizeit zu etablieren. (Google Ngram Viewer).


----------



## Schmizzkazz

> Entsprechend begann in moderner Standardsprache die Schreibung ohne _t_ sich auch zu Beginn der Nazizeit zu etablieren.



Das möchte ich nun aber entschieden zurückweisen, dass die Schreibung ohne t irgendwas mit Nazitum zu tun haben könnte.
Das ist eine schlimme Unterstellung.

In allen Mundarten hier wird  "Fastnacht" ohne t gesprochen.
Sind wir  Mundartsprechen dann in den Augen mancher allesamt Nazis?
Schade, dass die Diskussion um  die Fastnacht oder Fasnacht nun solch eine traurige Wendung nehmen sollte.

Meine Familie  - also meine Eltern und Großeltern - habe in der Nazi-Zeit gelebt und waren engagierte Gegner der Nazis.
Mit Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Sie haben aber wie alle Einheimischen nur von "Fasnacht" geredet  und nicht von "Fastnacht".


Sollen sie nun noch posthum zu Nazis erklärt werden, oder unter Nazi-Verdacht kommen - weil sie das t nicht gesprochen haben?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Für mich war klar, Fastnacht=Vorabend des Fastenbeginns. Schmizzkazz hat es bestritten



Wo habe ich denn das bestritten?
Was ist überhaupt los?

Ich dachte, wir plaudern hier ganz entspannt über Fasnacht/Fasching/Karneval?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> In allen Mundarten hier wird "Fastnacht" ohne t gesprochen.


Ja, genau. Und darum hatte vorher auch niemand ein Problem damit, _Fasnacht _zu sagen und _Fastnacht _zu schreiben, so wie von Frieder beschrieben:


Frieder said:


> Fas*t*nacht – immer. (Beim Sprechen verschwindet das *t* aber fast komplett)


Das eine ist Mundart und das andere ist "etymologisch korrekte" Schreibung. Das ist ja gerade die Essenz der "gemäßigten phonetischen Schreibung", die der Dudenorthographie zugrunde liegt, dass man schriftsprachlich in begründeten Fällen von der phonetischen Schreibung abweichen kann um die Bedeutung klar zu machen (z.B. die Unterscheidung zwischen _Lärche _und _Lerche _obwohl die Wörter homophon sind).

Unter Druck kam die Schreibung mit _t _erst dadurch, als in der philologischen Literatur Zweifel an der Bedeutung _Nacht vor dem Fasten_ aufkam. Und das war tatsächlich zu Beginn der Nazizeit, wenn Du noch einmal Dein Zitat aus #33 durchliest.


----------



## Hutschi

Schmizzkazz said:


> Wo habe ich denn das bestritten?
> Was ist überhaupt los?
> 
> Ich dachte, wir plaudern hier ganz entspannt über Fasnacht/Fasching/Karneval?


Tun wir auch, zumindest denke ich das ...
Es war dann ein Missverständnis.

Grimms Wörterbuch hat einen großen Eintrag für Fasnacht/Fastnacht. Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm Viele Belegstellen. Man geht dort davon aus, dass es nur verschiedene Schreibweisen sind. In vielen Dokumenten kamen sie parallel vor, je nach Lust und Laune.


Im Plauderton ein Zitat von dort, das alles genauso sieht:


> ... es ist eigentlich vigilia quadragesimae, veille du carême, die letzte derb ausgenossene freszzeit vor dem beginn der faste,


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schmizzkazz said:


> Wo habe ich denn das bestritten?


Vielleicht liegt hier eine simple Verwechslung vor. Eigentlich war es ja Frieder, der geschrieben hatte, dass die Fastenzeit am Dienstag beginne, vgl. #11 und #34.

Zum Thema: Es gibt auch den Begriff ›Christnacht‹ Duden | Christnacht | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
Dann liegt bei ›Fastnacht‹ vielleicht eine entsprechende Wortbildung vor.

Vielleicht verstand man vor langer Zeit unter ›Nacht‹ auch Abend und Nacht? Parallel zu ›night‹:





> *night* _n_
> 
> (hours without light) Nacht _Nf_
> When night fell, the vampire left his crypt.
> Als die Nacht kam, verließ der Vampir seine Gruft.
> 
> […]
> 
> *night* _n_
> 
> (day, evening) Abend _Nm_
> They gave their best performance on the third night.
> Ihre beste Leistung brachten sie am dritten Abend.
> night - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


Edit: Gekreuzt mit Hutschi.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Eigentlich war es ja Frieder, der geschrieben hatte, dass die Fastenzeit am Dienstag beginne, vgl. #11 und #34.


Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass die Konfusion daher rührt. Ich glaube, wir anderen haben das beim Lesen alle als Lapsus in der Ausdrucksweise verstanden und wie folgt im Geiste korrigiert:


Frieder said:


> Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, *an* *nach* dem die Fastenzeit beginnt.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Danke.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Wie kommt es aber dann zu "Dienstag" statt Mittwoch? Ist es in verschiedenen Religionen verschieden? Oder einfach eine Verwechslung, die zum Brauch wurde?




Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem liegt.
Die Fastenzeit beginnt am Aschermittwoch um Null Uhr.
Das ist eine klare Trennlinie.
Vorher war die Fas(t)nacht, danach ist die  Fastenzeit.

Quod erat demonstrandum - oder so.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gab den Eintrag: 
↑ (Frieder)
"Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, *an *dem die Fastenzeit beginnt."

Darauf bezog sich meine Frage, die aber geklärt ist, in der Zwischenzeit. Also kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Darauf bezog sich meine Frage, die aber geklärt ist, in der Zwischenzeit. Also kein Problem mehr.



Gut so! OK!


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Das könnnte auch sprachlich interessant sein:
Fasnacht, Fasching, Karneval - nach Bundesländern - und in Prozentzahlen.
In unserer Zeitung stand  vor einiger Zeit eine Grafik, die ich nun mal in Worten wiedergebe.
"Bezeichnung für die tollen Tage  - in Prozent aller Deutschen."


--------------------------------------


*Fasching - 44 %*
MVP
Brandenburg
Berlin
Sachsen-Anhalt
Thüringen
Sachsen
Bayern

*Karneval  - 37 %*
Schleswig-Holstein
Hamburg
Bremen
Niedersachen
NRW

*Fasnacht, Fassenacht - 15 %*
Hessen
Saarland
RLP
Ba-Wü

----------------------

Einen Link habe ich leider nicht - aber so war es.


----------



## Hutschi

Siehe auch den Sprachatlas.
Fasching «  atlas-alltagssprache
(Man kann sich auch beteiligen. Ich bin jetzt auch bei Runde 11 dabei.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Siehe auch den Sprachatlas.


Man muss bei solchen Umfragen auch bedenken, dass schon die Frage an sich in eine bestimmte Richtung lenkt.

Die "Zeit vor Aschermittwoch" hat für uns hier in Norddeutschland gar keine spezielle Bedeutung und auch keine Bezeichnung. Dieser Zeitraum ist eigentlich völlig ohne Belang und wir empfinden einfach nicht im Ansatz eine "fünfte Jahreszeit".

Karneval ist für uns ein Ausdruck für diese bunten Festivitäten mit Verkleidung. Für das, was sie in Rio oder den deutschen Karnevalshochburgen feiern. Karneval sind für uns diese Art von Feiern, nicht der gesamte Zeitraum. Fasching ist das, was überwiegend Kinder machen, wenn sie sich verkleiden und Partys feiern, im allgemeinen als Kompositum wie "Faschingsfeier, Faschingsparty".

Was hätte ich nun aber auf die Frage geantwortet? Als Bildungsbürger gewiss Karneval. Weil ich es _weiß_, weil ich weiß, was die richtige Antwort ist. Nicht weil es _gefühlt und regional _typisch ist, den ganzen Zeitraum Karneval oder Fasching zu nennen. Schon gar nicht Fasching.

Aber wenn ich verkleidete Menschen zu einer Party gehen sehen, dann feiern sie hier Fasching. Insofern ist die Grafik korrekt.

Fastnacht ist wie gesagt für mich sehr regional und (abgemildert: _an der Grenze zu_) mundartlicher Ausdrucksweise. Dieser Ausdruck ist zumindest stark regional begrenzt, wenn er für die gesamte Zeit steht, also synonym zu Karneval, und nicht nur für den Abend zu Aschermittwoch.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Besten Dank für den Link, Hutschi! 

Gerne zitiere ich daraus: 



> Im Großen und Ganzen herrschen bei der Bezeichnung für die Festzeit vor dem Aschermittwoch klare Verhältnisse. _Fasching_ ist – wie schon vor 30 Jahren (WDU I, 43) – eindeutig Leitvariante in der gesamten Osthälfte des Sprachgebiets. In den fünf Bundesländern des deutschen Nordostens wird daneben noch relativ häufig _Fastnacht_ und _Fasnacht_, selten auch _Karneval_ angegeben. Bayern und Österreich sowie auch Südtirol können nach wie vor als homogenes _Fasching_-Gebiet bezeichnet werden. Im deutschen Westen und Nordwesten heißt es fast ausschließlich _Karneval_, in der Schweiz fast ausnahmslos _Fasnacht_. Aus Nordbaden und Rheinland-Pfalz werden sowohl _Fasnacht_ als auch _Fasenacht_ gemeldet. In Württemberg und Südbaden sagt man wohl traditionellerweise meist noch _Fasnet_. Allerdings ist hier wie in vielen der angestammten _Fas(e)nacht_- und _Karneval_-Gebiete Deutschlands eine klare Tendenz zu erkennen: Gerade da, wo diese Gebiete an das östliche _Fasching_-Gebiet grenzen (dies sind zumeist Gebiete außerhalb der entsprechenden Fest-Hochburgen), scheint man immer öfter das aus dem Osten vordringende _Fasching_ zu hören.



Fasching «  atlas-alltagssprache

Was mir auffällt: Hier ist sehr viel von Fasnacht ohne t die Rede. 

Das so hochgepriesene und alleinseligmachende und angeblich allein korrekte Fastnacht scheint keine besonders große Rolle zu spielen.


LG von Schmizzkazz  (Fasnachs-Narr)


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Fastnacht ist wie gesagt für mich sehr regional und (abgemildert: _an der Grenze zu_) mundartlicher Ausdrucksweise.



Hier haben wir es wieder mal: Was man in Hamburg nicht kennt, das kann ja nur "Mundart" sein.


----------



## Alemanita

Die bei weitem berühmteste und beste TV-Sendung zum Karneval in Bayern heißt nicht Fasching sondern
"Fastnacht in Franken". Findet statt in Veitshöchheim.
Fastnacht-Verband Franken e. V.
Vereinigung zur Pflege fastnachtlichen Brauchtums.
Mitglied im Bund deutscher Karneval BDK und der Närrischen Europäischen Gemeinschaft NEG
Dazu noch ein witzisch-witzisch Spruch vom Bayerischen Rundfunk:
Ob Fasching, Fastnacht, Karneval 
Bayern lachen überall.
In diesem Sinne: Helau und Alaaf!


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Das könnnte auch sprachlich interessant sein:


Die protestantischen Gebiete im Norden und Osten kannst Du ignorieren. Keiner der Ausdrücke ist dort heimisch und unter welchem Namen dort gefeiert wird, wenn jemand feiert, ist zufällig, etwa so wie Du Döner, Gyros oder Shawarma bestellst, je nach dem, ob Du beim Türken, Griechen oder Libanesen bist.

Als ich noch in Hamburg wohnte, habe ich in vielen Jahren erst aus der Tagesschau erfahren, dass Karneval ist, als sie Bilder von den Rosenmontagszügen zeigten.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Als ich noch in Hamburg wohnte, habe ich in vielen Jahren erst aus der Tagesschau erfahren, dass Karneval ist, als sie Bilder von den Rosenmontagszügen zeigten.


So geht es mir heute noch! Ist denn schon wieder Karneval?

Ich hatte versucht, das in #57 ausführlich darzustellen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Die protestantischen Gebiete im Norden und Osten kannst Du ignorieren. Keiner der Ausdrücke ist dort heimisch und unter welchem Namen dort gefeiert wird, wenn jemand feiert, ist zufällig, etwa so wie Du Döner, Gyros oder Shawarma bestellst, je nach dem, ob Du beim Türken, Griechen oder Libanesen bist.
> 
> Als ich noch in Hamburg wohnte, habe ich in vielen Jahren erst aus der Tagesschau erfahren, dass Karneval ist, als sie Bilder von den Rosenmontagszügen zeigten.



Das glaube ich gerne! 

So gesehen, ist es doch auch etwas paradox, dass ausgerechnet Hamburger entscheiden wollen, was das "korrekte" Wort dafür ist.


----------



## Frieder

> Ich betrachte _Karneval _als Oberbegriff für die närrische Zeit, während _Fastnacht _genau der Dienstag ist, *nach* dem die Fastenzeit beginnt.


Richtig, genau so hätte ich es schreiben sollen  (mea culpa).


----------

